# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Αναζήτηση μηχανικού

## abrous

Δημοσιευω εδω γιατι στις αγγελιες για καποιο λογο δεν με αφηνει.

Εταιρια αναζητα μηχανικο με καλη γνωση και εμπειρια στα παρακατω :
- Προγραμματισμο και σχεδιαση συστηματων με Microcontrollers κατα προτιμηση ΑRM / STM32Fxx.  
- Ψηφιακα ηλεκτρονικα
- Σχεδιαση PCB με Altium designer 
- Προγραμματισμό σε embedded πλατφόρμες σε C/C++
- Networking embedded συστηματων (LAN, Bluetooth, WiFi)
- Γνωσεις Analog και power ειναι σημαντικο προσον.
- Εμπειρια σε FreeRTOS, Lwip, Mbed ειναι σημαντικο προσον επισης.

Απαντατε με πμ.

Ευχαριστω.

----------

